# 

## ITA

!
,   .
      ( )    ?
 -   1, -  , -  SAP  ..     ...

  ,    -   ,   ?

                ,   .
     (  )  ?
  -    ?

----------


## BorisG

?

----------


## Kirilloid

...  :Smilie:

----------


## NataSPb

...     ))))
 - 1   
   -    ))))

----------


## YUM

,   ,   -  .
  ,     ,    " " ,     ,   ",     -   ,      .., " "  :yes:  
      84- .  !       :Stick Out Tongue:    -    .       ,        .
 ,       .   ,    ,   .           .
      , ..  ,    : -       -  !      ,                ...            .       ,    " " :Big Grin:     ""       ,    :  -   1 ,   ""  . (              -     :Wow: )
 ,  !      :Wink:

----------


## Laric

> -    ))))


 
YUM, :



> .       ,        .


  :yes:

----------


## Lenik

*Laric*,   1        ?    ,   ...     ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Laric

*Lenik*,    SAP, Oracle  ..      .
   , ""      ,          (   ..) -      "".

    :    ,  



> ,


         ,   ..

       , ,   ,  ,   /.

  1 -  .   ,     .

        ,      ERP-.

,  "",       (     ).

----------


## Fosihas

> ,    -   ,   ?


   ,  .   "      ,   "       .

    .




> YUM, :



       ,  .

----------


## Laric

*Fosihas*,     ,    .

    ,  "    ",   ,         - -  ,   .
        " ".        .

  ERP-        - .

----------


## Fosihas

> ERP-        - .


   ERP-.   1%   ,   .

----------


## Laric

*Fosihas*,  .
*Lenik*    -  #7 :Frown: 
*Fosihas*,    ,    : ,      ?

----------

,   .            10      ,      .      ( 1) ,     ,       .
          ,    ,   ,   .    1 -          .

----------


## Bbroker

,       ...    ..     .?   :Smilie:     ...
      ".".
        1?         .

----------

